# How would you know if my Sony H.ear on is fake?



## manjakg (Oct 26, 2016)

I would like to know the differences and the clues when the Sony H.ear on is fake? Please help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the price and purchase medium is normally a good clue as with any other electronic product
If the price is way below the usual for the Sony H ear
depending on model about £100 UK GBP
then I would start to suspect
Of course some fakes are sold at or near the genuine price
Contact Sony
http://services.sony.co.uk/supportmvc/en/Contact/Email

provide serial number etc
http://sony-eur-eu-en-web--eur.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/77788/related/1
Or if you are near to a Sony centre take them in


----------

